# Horizontal Fencing - Cedar Wood Style



## robertdon777

Anyone done anything like this?:










http://www.ofdesign.net/wp-content/uploads/files/2/4/2/screening-for-garden-fence-wood-or-plastic-0-242.jpeg










Now this stuff is $$$$$ for the proper Cedar Redwood, probably about £2800 worth of wood for the small run I would want to do.

Which for a run of 60ft x 6ft total area coverage seems a tad too much for my "Non London Designer" home.

I'm looking at roofing battons as someone on the web suggested using these as they should last well, are available in various widths and long lengths, can be purchased Planed & Tanalised etc and are cheap as chips. I'd be looking at £350 of wood and then a nice Cedar Red stain.

So do any of the great minds on this forum have any other ideas or types of wood etc I might need to produce the look. I have concrete posts in at present which are the standard width apart, so in theory I can batton off these really easily.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I can't advise on the wood, but if you paint a few spare bits of wood, or a nice clean pallet with your chosen stain and leave them out in the garden now, you will at least see what the stain looks like and how it changes colour of the following weeks.


----------



## empsburna

Would be interested to see how this works out. If we go for the sun trap/third patio area and don't replace the garage I would like to set something like this up.


----------



## robertdon777

I think I could produce this easily if the right wood can be sourced at the right price.

Good idea on testing the stain, as this will have a big effect on the overall look.


----------



## empsburna

I guess Cedar is used because it doesn't rot easily? What else do we have that can be sourced cheaply within the UK that does the same thing and look the same - Larch maybe? How expensive it that a yard?


----------



## robertdon777

Yeah i think its because its a hardwood too, which I think are all expensive.

So a softwood but treated would be a cheaper alternative, but I don't know enough about wood to say which one would be best for a project like this.

(on reading Cedar is a softwood but a very good one for exterior use)


----------



## LeadFarmer

Further to my previous post, the stain would look different on pallet wood than it would on your chosen wood, so maybe buy small pieces of your preferred woods, stain them as samples and leave in garden for a while, see which you prefer best.


----------



## Clancy

Good advice from leadfarmer on get a few and stain them 

Pallets would be ideal for this if it gives the look you want, plus they are cheap/free. My mate just did an interior wall in his bar with Pallets and it looks excellent 

What's the price of larch like at the minute? That's an excellent exterior timber and looks lovely, doesn't need treating and goes silver 

Also where are you looking at buying the timber from?


----------



## robertdon777

These are the joist type wood, available in different widths.

http://www.championtimber.com/Timber/treated-timber/47-x-75mm-sawn-dry-graded-to-c16-treated

Now just for a panel of say 6ft x 4.2M, I'm looking at about £300 (so about £150 per standard fence panel) which is still expensive but I could use a Wicker panel to break up the horizontal fence a bit. This would add a bit of dimension and reduce the cost by over £110 per 6ft run.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/70/f5/5f/70f55feba5ca91c6e781263ca824e3f5.jpg


----------



## robertdon777

Clancy said:


> Good advice from leadfarmer on get a few and stain them
> 
> Pallets would be ideal for this if it gives the look you want, plus they are cheap/free. My mate just did an interior wall in his bar with Pallets and it looks excellent
> 
> What's the price of larch like at the minute? That's an excellent exterior timber and looks lovely, doesn't need treating and goes silver
> 
> Also where are you looking at buying the timber from?


Hopefully a local timber merchants.

Pallets wouldn't be long enough really to produce that crisp continuous straight line look. And they are rough sawn so wouldn't work too well for this application. I have seen them used in bars etc. though and they look great as panels on walls.

These are cheap for Cedar Wood lengths but have a minimum order of £900... damn, they are cheaper than roofing joists posted before.

http://www.iwood.co.uk/beams/44/cedar-british-western-red/

For the 6ft x 4M run length (2 normal fence panels) it works out at £200 for the Cedar. I've got 9-10 to cover so the minimum order might just be fine. I'll have to get a sample off them.


----------



## Clancy

have a look what you can get larch for bud

yeah a local sawmill is going to be your best bet id say


----------



## empsburna

I think Larch would look great. How about some of the Siberian stuff?

Have you tried Great Barr Sawmills? They should be a good option for hardwood/softwood.

I would go for staggered lengths rather than each one the same, but that is probably down to taste. Depends on the profile too - you could get the different profile ones for a different look.

I think we could easily all spend about £5k of your money lol


----------



## robertdon777

empsburna said:


> I think Larch would look great. How about some of the Siberian stuff?
> 
> Have you tried Great Barr Sawmills? They should be a good option for hardwood/softwood.
> 
> I would go for staggered lengths rather than each one the same, but that is probably down to taste. Depends on the profile too - you could get the different profile ones for a different look.
> 
> I think we could easily all spend about £5k of your money lol


Yeah, using some stuff the fence could quite easily hit £3K which I wouldn't like.:thumb:


----------



## empsburna

Don't forget the pictures when you do make a choice.


----------



## adlem

If you're keeping the posts in place this might work out cheaper then just stain it all the colour of your choice - http://www.diy.com/departments/green-louvre-timber-fence-panel-w18m-h18m-pack-of-5/657634_BQ.prd
M

I've just ordered these for mine - http://www.diy.com/departments/gree...ce-panel-w179m-h1793m-pack-of-5/657643_BQ.prd 
I'll be pairing them with wooden posts


----------



## robertdon777

empsburna said:


> Don't forget the pictures when you do make a choice.


Might be a while yet lol, still need to find more info about wood.

But from looking the cheapest would be Treated Carcassing timber but Regularised (which I take as planed to size?)


----------



## empsburna

robertdon777 said:


> Might be a while yet lol, still need to find more info about wood.
> 
> But from looking the cheapest would be Treated Carcassing timber but Regularised (which I take as planed to size?)


I thought that was "planed all round".


----------



## LeadFarmer

Be careful with internet orders as some of the batons could be bent. Maybe best to buy from a place you can visit and inspect the batons first?

Ive just been to my local BnQ to get some fence posts, the branch is closing down and all timber is going cheap, but the posts that were left are all bent. Infact they were so bent that when I looked down the length of each post the opposite end whacked me on the back of the head.


----------



## robertdon777

adlem said:


> If you're keeping the posts in place this might work out cheaper then just stain it all the colour of your choice - http://www.diy.com/departments/green-louvre-timber-fence-panel-w18m-h18m-pack-of-5/657634_BQ.prd
> M
> 
> I've just ordered these for mine - http://www.diy.com/departments/gree...ce-panel-w179m-h1793m-pack-of-5/657643_BQ.prd
> I'll be pairing them with wooden posts


Second lot look good, be interesting to see yours if you can put up a pic that would be great.


----------



## adlem

robertdon777 said:


> Second lot look good, be interesting to see yours if you can put up a pic that would be great.


I'm so stacked out with work I'm not sure how soon I'm going to be able to get them up  I've got loads of work to do but once up I shall post pics :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

Well I've ordered normal sawn treated timber due to cost against a Red Cedar... 300 vs 2000!

I'll be painting it light grey like this effect


----------



## robertdon777

Well Here is the start of it..... Unpainted at present.










https://goo.gl/photos/KxCDKWywCiwvTEXy8


----------



## Clancy

Photos not working for me bud


----------



## goat

how about iroko. Does well outside,

http://www.silvatimber.co.uk/iroko-decking-21-x-138mm.html


----------



## robertdon777

Clancy said:


> Photos not working for me bud


I'll try to post them when I'm on a computer, links won't work from Google photos


----------



## robertdon777




----------



## robertdon777




----------



## robertdon777

Still go about another 3 fence panels wide to do on the right hand side. Need to remove a shed before that though.

I'm well happy with the results though, nail gun and compressor saved lots of time and gives hidden fixings.


----------



## wd40

Looks good that mate nice work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky

That looks great. Well done that man,


----------



## Clancy

Looks good mate :thumb: will look very smart when it silvers a bit. Like the built in bbq too


----------



## robertdon777

Bit More done this weekend gone. Inbuilt bench with lifting top so has storage space underneath.

Still needs a few bits to finish it off but getting there slowly...kids and holidays.

I just used 4 concrete breeze blocks on each end and 4 in the middle layed on their side to give a bench height of just over 450mm with the wood on top (which is ideal seating height) Bench is about 2ft deep and 7ft wide.


----------

